# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ndrysho Email & Fjalëkalimin

## drini_në_TR

*A mund ta ndryshoj emailin dhe fjalëkalimin me të cilët jam regjistruar në forum?*

Po, nëse dëshiron të ndryshosh emailin që dhe kur u regjistrove në forum, në mynyrë që t'i marrësh lajmërimet e ndryshme nga forumi në një email të ri, ose nëse dëshiron të përdorësh një fjalëkalim të ri, të dyja mund t'i ndryshosh në të njëjtën dritare. 

Së pari shko tek *Paneli i Anëtarit*, dhe së dyti tek *Ndrysho Email & Fjalëkalimin* ku do të të hapet dritarja përkatëse. Ndiq ç'kërkohet dhe së fundi shtyp *Ruaj Ndryshimet*. Thjeshtësakaq në figurën e mëposhtme:

----------

